# Darkening of shirt from heat press platen



## ljfgeorgia (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a big job to have done Monday. I am pressing plastisol transfers on 100% cotton shirt. These are f&m transfers, and it's taken me awhile to get the right temp/pressure combination for them to cleanly peel- got it but now getting the rectangular discoloration of the shirt (red ones are darkening) in the shape of the top platen. I know I've read somewhere what causes this but I've search wand can't find- can someone help? I'm using parchment paper over the transfer when pressing just to protect the shirt as my platen has some issues... Is that what's wrong? Appreciate any help- getting desperate! Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## Bluegecko (Jun 29, 2013)

ljfgeorgia said:


> I have a big job to have done Monday. I am pressing plastisol transfers on 100% cotton shirt. These are f&m transfers, and it's taken me awhile to get the right temp/pressure combination for them to cleanly peel- got it but now getting the rectangular discoloration of the shirt (red ones are darkening) in the shape of the top platen. I know I've read somewhere what causes this but I've search wand can't find- can someone help? I'm using parchment paper over the transfer when pressing just to protect the shirt as my platen has some issues... Is that what's wrong? Appreciate any help- getting desperate! Thanks!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


Are you using a teflon pillow under the shirt? Raise the shirt off the platen so the transfer and the portion of shirt receiving the transfer is the only thing in contact with the upper heat portion.
And use a teflon sheet instead of parchment.


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

ljfgeorgia said:


> I have a big job to have done Monday. I am pressing plastisol transfers on 100% cotton shirt. These are f&m transfers, and it's taken me awhile to get the right temp/pressure combination for them to cleanly peel- got it but now getting the rectangular discoloration of the shirt (red ones are darkening) in the shape of the top platen. I know I've read somewhere what causes this but I've search wand can't find- can someone help? I'm using parchment paper over the transfer when pressing just to protect the shirt as my platen has some issues... Is that what's wrong? Appreciate any help- getting desperate! Thanks!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


I press transfers about 7 days a week. I have also used the F&M TRansfers without issue. Usally when I have problems with discoloration it only occurs with red shirts and almost always returns to normal after cooling. I only use Gildan Ultra Cotton tees. I have had this occur with FOL and they never returned to normal. F&M also has one of the lowest temps in the industry. Some mfg's have 375 temp. I am sure that would really cause problems. What brand shirts are you using?


----------



## StarDesigns (Aug 4, 2013)

It could be the shirts. If you are using pigment dyed tees (like Comfort Colors) they scorch at temps over 320 degrees.


----------



## ljfgeorgia (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for responding - I am not using a teflon pillow underneath, but using a teflon sheet covering the bottom platen. I took the parchment off the top and am using only the platen and it has helped. I don't have a teflon pillow....Definitely on my "to get" list. Not sure if its my press, or what, but I did have to increase the temp and time from what f&m recommended - went to 375 for 10 sec. But they look great - I am very happy with the transfers and will be placing another order this weekend. 
Thanks again for responding - have been doing this only about 18 months on the side and have learned everything from this forum. So appreciate the willingness of folks to offer help!


----------



## ljfgeorgia (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi - thanks so much. You hit the nail on the head - shirts were red, and I looked at them after reading your post and you are right! the discoloration has receded. I normally use Gildan too but client had these so its a combination of Port & Co. ringspin ladies T (100% cotton) , and port & company 100 heavier unisex t. I am having to press high temp for 10 sec though. Not sure f somethings up with my press but ended up with 375 for 10sec. Used a thermometer to check and that reads true so just not sure. But at least I can get through this job and then check further. Thanks so much!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Which F&M transfers are you using?....Never pressed any of their transfers that hot......

My concern with all that heat and time is that while the transfer may look good when you press it, it will over cure the transfer and it will fail quite quickly...Are you using enough pressure?.....

PS.....I have done many 1,000s of these and never use anything under or over the shirts/transfers.....


----------



## ljfgeorgia (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the reply - its the spot fashion formula for cotton; Feel like I've got firm pressure (its a manual/turn the knob) but it down pretty tight. I was able to lower the temp to 370, and it worked great on the cotton Port & Co but still had trouble with the softer ringspun cotton port & co. shirt. 
They are done now - praying they don't fall apart...


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

After giving this some more thought, I am wondering if the transfers were over cured....


----------



## ljfgeorgia (Nov 30, 2011)

They definitely didn't want to stick to the ring spun cotton- they were a bear. Luckily the tingspun were only about 20% of the order. Rest were regular cotton fiber. I have heard great things about fm- this was my second order with them, and there were no problems at all with the first one. And the first order was applied to the Alternative Apparel soft, light ring spun, so I'm thinking either my press is acting up (although temp readings are fine) or something was up w this batch. I'm going to try them again- have another order- this week, and will go from there. I am not very experienced and haven't been all that happy w their customer service (initially calls not returned etc) but once I understood how to submit art, I figure I can live with lack if communication if product is good!

Thanks so much for your feedback! Crossing my fingers that they hold up!


----------



## Sleepymex (Aug 30, 2013)

only time I get discoloration on my shirts is when I have the press to hot. I was curing everything at 365 curing my dtg prints. and now I have it at 330 and I cure for 90 secs and no more staining. it was killing my white shirts.


----------



## ksb09d (Feb 19, 2014)

If you are printing on a Comfort Color do you use 320 for the heat setting or lower than that, and for what length of time?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Another thing you can try is after you are done pressing the shirts, throw them in a clothes dryer for a couple of minutes and the colors should even out...


----------

